# British (or European) Orthopaedic Surgeon in Dubai



## Hugh2101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi

I recently broke my arm and have emergency surgery to pin it back in place. However, I would like to take a second opinion from a British, or European,orthopaedic surgeon who is based in Dubai.

Can anyone recommend a surgeon?

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I had major spinal surgery at Medcare. My surgeon, whom I could not recommend for your case as this is not his speciality, was from Pakistan and studied in Ireland. My surgery was five and a half hours and I can now live a normal life because of his skills and the scaffolding he put in my back. My point being that you should not make a judgement on the basis of nationality but rather research a doctor. One surgeon I hear a LOT of very good things about here is Dr. Konchwalla. I think he would be a good bet for your arm. Medcare seems to have a good team in their Orthopaedics hospital, take a look at their website. Alternatively, consult a physiotherapy clinic and ask them to make a recommendation.


----------

